# California - A Lifestyle to Skip To (lol)



## Art. In Reality. (Aug 11, 2008)

I was living in Huntington Beach at the beginning of this year, and my friend Kamie and I staged a parody fashion ad in Long Beach, making fun of the fashion ads you see in magazines and for clothes brands. (I believe that was right off the PCH). Anyway, it's probably only funny if you live(d) in California. What do you think?


----------



## Art. In Reality. (Aug 11, 2008)

...and yes, I do realize she looks like a one-legged hopper.


----------

